# What is your shoe size?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Does everyone else have huge feet, or are mine just really tiny? I'm a 6.5, and apparently the average woman, who is only an inch taller than me, is a 9!?

Poll options are in US shoe sizes.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

8.5/9.0. I have small feet.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a 6 or 7 in womens, it depends on the shoe. I get told I have small feet a lot so I think I'm below average..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

9 to 10, though the US size seems different wherever you go and I have one "US" 9 which is the same size as another pair marked "US" 10. Clothes are annoying.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Funny thing about that is its the same size as my feet , well a tiny bit bigger


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

orsomething said:


> how tall are you tbyr
> 
> im like 5 or 5'1" and im a 6 i think 6.5 is like one of the most common sizes isnt it?? theyre always out of 6s and 6.5's and there are lots of 9s and 10s when i go to marshalls or tj maxx or whatever but maybe its just bc everyone is just very tiny and hispanic here


5'3.5". I see the same thing at shoe stores around here, but I thought it was because they just stock more of what's popular. It's the same situation at clothing stores - most people are overweight, so it's hard to find tops in small sizes and pants/dress sizes under a 6 (i'm an XS/size 0).


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I wear size 12.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My middle leg is size 10


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Male, size 10.5


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Size 11-12. Yet, my height is only 5'6". I ****ing hate my genetics.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

UK size 12.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Size 10.5


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

7.5


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

A large number I do not wish to disclose.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm size 8 men's. That's Australian measurements though, I have no idea what that means in US measurements. I have fairly average feet, I think. I'm 5"11 tall.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wear a size 9 and I'm 5'5 1/2"...I always thought there was a correlation between height and foot size. Maybe not though :um


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Mens size 15. I've always been self conscious about it, and seeing that I'm the only person to vote "Above size 14" doesn't exactly help.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> I wear a size 9 and I'm 5'5 1/2"...I always thought there was a correlation between height and foot size. Maybe not though :um


Not at all. Most body parts are pretty independently sized. There's some belief that shoe size = penis size, too. It's totally bogus. I can't recall what I wear in US, but I'm a 6 in UK.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

UK size 7. I'm tall, but have small hands and feet


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10-11 depending on the shoe/brand


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am female - size 10-11...first vote for that lol...my feet are big because im tall..5'8 size 10 shoes usually..


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

10 UK size, which is 11 in the USA according to google.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm an 8, but I'm 5'7" which is apparently kinda short.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Does everyone else have huge feet, or are mine just really tiny? I'm a 6.5, and apparently the average woman, who is only an inch taller than me, is a 9!?
> 
> Poll options are in US shoe sizes.


Well, if the average woman has size 9 feet, then those are average rather than huge and yours are tiny.

I can't remember how US shoe sizes work. I'm 5'3", UK 5.5 (6 is easier to buy), EU 39 shoe. I think that's like a US 8, but I can't be bothered to google what US sizes are. I have big unladylike feet.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm either 7.5 or an 8 in UK size. Apparently that's small, I never really thought about it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a size 5(sometimes 6 depending on the brand). I converted to US size, btw.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Well, if the average woman has size 9 feet, then those are average rather than huge and yours are tiny.


People's feet are getting huge. The average female shoe size was my size in the 1960s...


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

US size 13. Gotta buy all of my shoes online as not many stores around here stock above a size 12.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shoe size doesn't seem to correlate with height too well for many people. I met someone who was four or so inches taller than me with size 3 UK feet. Mine are usually a UK size 4-5 (so 5-6 US size?) I'm 5 foot 1.5 though, so my feet are probably a bit big though they don't look it really.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> People's feet are getting huge. The average female shoe size was my size in the 1960s...


People in general are taller and heavier than people were in the 60s, so maybe feet need to be bigger to support the bigger bones, who knows.

I would say that I'm a small-boned girl, but I found my great-grandmother's wedding ring a while ago, and I can barely get it over the tip of my little finger.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a size 9, sometimes 9.5 depending on the shoe brand. I inherited my dad's lanky feet.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Usually 5, sometimes 5.5 or 6 depending on the shoe.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

8-9


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10-11


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Female, size 11.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

10 in a half or 11 0_0


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I believe I am size 8 in USA sizes, but I usually use EU sizes coz they are more accurate, in which case I am EU 41. Consistent with my short stature and skinniness, my hands and feet are really small. I often have trouble finding shoes because they rarely have shoes in my small size. Understandable when I basically have feet the size of a 12yo boy.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

9.5 US size


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

13


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Size 13 but I guess that matches my height well since I'm 6'1.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wear size 12. I have huge feet.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Andras96 said:


> Size 11-12. Yet, my height is only 5'6". I ****ing hate my genetics.


You're only 18, you'll probably grow more. My dad was 6'3", and had his big growth spurt in college.

As for me, I have a size 11 foot. Sometimes I need a 12, sometimes I need a 10. But usually 11. I have big feet.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

10.5


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Barette said:


> You're only 18, you'll probably grow more. My dad was 6'3", and had his big growth spurt in college.


I already went to two doctors about this. Apparently, the growth plates on my bones are just about done closing. If anything, the most I'll grow within the next couple years is probably an inch or so.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm 5'6 and wear a size 7.5.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I wear a size 9 and I'm 5'5 1/2"...I always thought there was a correlation between height and foot size. Maybe not though :um


I wear a size 9 (men's) too & I'm 5'8" but there isn't a STRONG correlation b/w height & foot size just as there isn't a correlation b/w height & especially d!ck size.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

13 4E

It's big & wide. BTW, it's true what they say about men with big feet -- it's hard to find shoes that fit.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> 13 4E
> 
> It's big & wide. BTW, it's true what they say about men with big feet -- it's hard to find shoes that fit.


Try any wide feet these days. Almost all our shoes are made in Asia now and none are wide enough for normal feet of people of European descent, let alone those with wide feet.


----------



## fungae69 (Oct 21, 2014)

women's size 4... i'm 4'11'' and have always really small hands and feet, so much so that it sometimes interferes with balancing/walking and grasping things. :bah


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

According to this site, it's:
*US & Canada:* 10.5
*Europe:* 43
*U.K.:* 8
*Australia:* 9

So poll vote goes for _Female - size 10-11_.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Male - USA size 10


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

13


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

They grow quick!
no size 10 in size, for suit shoes I really needed, I had to choose between 11 or 9. Told 'the shoes will expand to fit for me after usage - don't let your feet move about in a bigger size', I got 9 

worst thing I ever bought - I got blood & damage in there after years without a limitless budget

Same as my hair.
2 weeks uncut, it's a mess and can't afford regular cut. They cut it shorter than I want and I can't get them to stop. Short hair: grows even quicker. soon an afro.

I cut it all myself with kitchen scissors so it goes in the toilet. Not perfect but looks better than any buzz shave I usually pay for


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

13 for shoes and 14 for boots.


----------

